# Can I see your Palomino Duns.



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 4, 2008)

My month old colt is definitely a dun but I am starting to think palomino. He is getting light hairs in his mane and his tail is white with the dun stripe down the middle of it. Mom is a grulla possibly smokey black (want to test her) and dad is a silver seal brown we think (again, need to test him). Here are some pictures of Sol Man but they don't show the white hairs coming into his mane.

















So I would love to see foal pictures and adult pictures and any opinions! Thanks so much!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello?



Anyone?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry I can't be much help but...

This is Raylinda Favors Image. She is listed as a Palomino with AMHA. I am not sure on that. I would probably call her a red dun pinto. She does have a pretty dark dorsal stripe. I don't have any baby pictures of her.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you. She is very pretty!! I look forward to seeing my little grown up a bit more but i don't think i will be keeping him. I'll have to see!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 5, 2008)

PaintedMeadows I am not sure that is a dorsal. The line as I can see it in the picture looks like simple foal countershading and his tail may well darken as he matures. Most foals are born with a darker center and light (even white on a black tail) hairs on the outside of the tail. Does he have any other indications that he carries dun? Shoulder bars, stripes on the backs of his legs...? Nice looking boy regardless of the colour he turns out to be.


----------



## Mona (Aug 5, 2008)

If anything, I would think your foal is a red dun. He would look more palomino if he was a dunalino. That mare posted, is definately a red dun pinto.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 5, 2008)

His legs are white so hard to tell there but he does look like he has light shoulder bars, darker ear tips and possibly cobwebbing on his face. Mom is definitely a grulla but also possibly carries cream. I guess I'll have to test him or wait until he sheds out well.. thanks for your compliments on him. He is a really nice little fellow too.


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 5, 2008)

*Wow he has some pretty neat markings on him!! Cute and a neat color what ever he turns out to be



*


----------



## Baydreamfarms (Aug 5, 2008)

He is cute...but the only help on color I can give is if he doesn't have a dun parent he can't be a dun. It falls under the same as roans. And I just looked at your pics again, I don't see a dorsal. If he had a true dorsal it would be through his white area on his rump too. He may be a very light sorrel but I would love to know myself seeing as he is a gorgeous baby.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 5, 2008)

The dun stripe doesn't go through the white of a pinto or at least not on any pinto I have ever seen. Also, his mom is grulla or black dun so there is the dun gene. I'll just wait and see when he sheds out and grows some more I guess.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 5, 2008)

Oops, and forgot to say Thank you!! tee hee.


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2008)

He does look like he very well counld be a red dun. Just like any other color, it can come in all shades, from very light to very dark. I had a full foal crop of duns this year, and the reds were a wide array of shades! Do you have any pics take looking down over his topline so we could better see if he has a dorsal stripe?


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2008)

In case this is helpful, here is a silver bay dun mare I used to own (lost her and her foal this past spring)



She "looked" palomino dun and was registered palomino, but she was really light silver bay dun


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you. I will have to see what I have. Jill, your gal was just beautiful!! I am so sorry you lost her. Her pictures always made me think of a colt I had here for a while. It is possible my little guy could be silver bay as dad is but he is very dark. Thanks for posting her picture. Loved her!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 6, 2008)

OK. You can see part of his stripe in this one.






He has lightened quite a bit since he was born but I can still see his stripe. Once I get my clipper blades back I will clip his line and see if it is darker.


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, I would say your colt is definately a dun! Jill, just curious...did you have the mare color tested? If so, what did you test for and what were the results? She sure is(was) a pretty girl!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 6, 2008)

Yay!! Thank you Mona. I was admiring your foals! All so very nice!!! Thanks for your time!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2008)

Mona --

We never did color test Goldie. However, her lower legs were smokey-silver. I beleive she was a silver bay dun, and not carrying any cream dilute. Also, note a yearling picture of her.

I miss her a lot. Losing her how we did was by far the worst horse experience I ever had. Thank God my other three foals and their dams are all okay.

Jill


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2008)

I bet she was a red dun with silver gene? I wonder if Rabbitsfiz would know? She looks very much like my light red dun filly from this year, only mine does not carry silver. The legs of a red dun are darker as a silver bay would be, if that is what you mean. Or what exactly do you mean by her legs being a silver smokey? Maybe I am misunderstanding and picturing it wrong in my mind.

She sure is a pretty girl, no matter the color, and I can only imagine how much you do miss her! Those foalings that go bad, can be just sickening to us owners. I have not lost a mare yet, but had 2 VERY bad foaling experiences, but thank God, the mares lived.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I am delighted to come across this topic and your foal is a beautiful boy by the way



I think it will be interesting to see what colour he goes when molting.

I have a chestnut foal that is out of a Dunalino mare and by a chestnut stallion - the dorsal stripe he had (or foal camoflague) has disappeared under his foal coat now that he is molting. But his legs have gone a sooty colour so I am wondering if he is a red dun now going on the colour of his legs





The dam - Shadowplay Sahara Moon






Prince before the molting (looks like a typical chestnut)






And here he is now and his legs have gone a funny sooty colour


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2008)

Bannerminis, your colt looks like he might be a silver bay? I know you said the sire was a chestnut, but can you post a pic of him? Silver bays are often misregistered as chestnut.

Edited to add: I keep looking at that colt's pics, and I bet he is a chestnut! Just a darker shade underneath. That red forelock just is not right for a silver bay.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2008)

Mona said:


> I bet she was a red dun with silver gene? I wonder if Rabbitsfiz would know? She looks very much like my light red dun filly from this year, only mine does not carry silver. The legs of a red dun are darker as a silver bay would be, if that is what you mean. Or what exactly do you mean by her legs being a silver smokey? Maybe I am misunderstanding and picturing it wrong in my mind.


I mean her lower legs had a smoky-cast where when clipped, they were greyish like my other silver bay. She also had intense dapples making me think silver bay even more so, since it doesn't show on red. She had a snow white mane and tail like you see on silver dapples often, with some dark hairs mixed in. Rabit could take a guess, no doubt. I just know what I think she was and always thought she was.

Yes, it is really bad when foaling goes like it did. And she was my first mare to foal, after years of planning it all. Felt like a roller coaster I wanted off of to have lost her and had three more yet to foal. For a few days, I seriiously thought I wanted totally out of minis.


----------



## miniaddiction (Aug 6, 2008)

Jill, I never knew you lost Goldie




She was beautiful, Im so sorry. I know what a horror bad foaling is and its hard enough to lose a precious baby let alone a beloved mare.


----------



## susanne (Aug 6, 2008)

Jill,

I also want to say how shocked and saddened to learn about Goldie. I can only imagine what a horrible, helpless situation that must be. I am so sorry.

susanne


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you, Helen and Susanne


----------



## Calekio (Aug 8, 2008)

This was my tested palomino dun stallion (tested for the cream gene)






We sadly lost him after only a year of having him



and only ever had 2 foals from him ourselfs. A palomino who we have retained to run on, and a chestnut dun who has now gone grey. However i know from previous people who had a wide arrange of colours on his babies.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 8, 2008)

Oooohhhhh, he was purty! I am so sorry you lost him.



He looks much he same color as my little guy. I was looking at Sol Man's mane again yesterday and it has even more white in it. I can't wait to see how he matures. Thanks for posting everyone. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## BeckyG (Aug 8, 2008)

*What a darling foal !! *

(Whatever color



)

I had my mare & foal tested in June.






Windy is a Silver Bay (and I'm pretty sure Dun... though not tested for Dun).

She is E/e, A/a, and ZZ.

Her foal is a Chestnut with aguoti and silver (and I think Dun, but his stripe is light... and not showing in this pic).

He is e/e, A/a and ZZ

I find colors fascinating.

(But I sure do Not have a handle on it yet



)

Jill,

I am so very sorry to hear about Goldie

(I always loved seeing her. )


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 9, 2008)

Is there a tests now for Dun?? I know they have new tests now for Grey and Champagne but havent seen one for Dun


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2008)

There is now a test for dun, but as I understand it, you need samples from the horse in question AND samples from both parents.

I didn't know there was a test for grey!!! Do you know where you can get that one done? I have a colt sired by my grey stallion, but he's looking sabino roan to me, vs. greying like his paternal sister. He's roaning but hasn't progressed and is just like another foal I had born in 2003... his dam is sabino and my husband and I keep trying to figure out what outfit "Ducky" will decide to go with (grey or black sabino roan).

PS thank you, Becky


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been using Animal Genetics in the UK for my colour testing and find them good.

Here is the link for them and you will see that they have the grey test ready for end of August.

http://www.horsedna.co.uk/

Could you give me the link for where I could test for Dun please



I have the mare and the stallion which I have sold only lives a few miles away so can easily get a sample. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2008)

Here you go





http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/dunhorse.php


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 9, 2008)

Jill said:


> I didn't know there was a test for grey!!!


There's not





Jessi


----------

